# PPI PCX-2200 Help!



## aaronswb2 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a Precision Power PCX-2200 that outputs only one channel when hooked up normally. I tested both speakers so I know they are not the problem. What confuses me is that only one speaker will play when bridged. It also crakles and pops a little. I have had to replace the RCA input with the RCA output connector. I believe this may be the problem. Does anyone know any companies that sell parts for this amp or offer repair service?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Try ebay, parts are on there sometimes. I don't know if anyone does those specifically of course PPI was bought. You can get on diyaudio.com and ask some of those guys are way into amps, are collectors or techs.

Did you hook the RCA plug up right? It should work the same a plug is a plug. Or you could have a channel out.

When bridged (a 2ch) one channel plays the opposite of the other, so when you use the powered terminals one pulls the cone down while the other pushes it down....the difference between the + and - is then double what one ch does. If you take a DMM you find the unbridged leads are common and usually ground, the bridged leads are from the amp outputs and if you play a sine you will see it on them as AC voltage. You can also check for continuity through your repair on the RCA (with the amp off) if you think that channel is getting no input.


----------

